# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Otrivin neus spray......en vermoeidheid?

## Scoooter

Ik zit momenteel met een "burn-out" thuis en heb daarin zo mijn ups en downs. Aangezien ik soms ineens last kan hebben van een erg irritante loopneus, vroeg ik laatst bij de apotheek of hier wat tegen te doen was. 
Ooo je hebt hooikoorts zei ze meteen, en gaf me Otrivin neusspray. Dat was afgelopen vrijdag. 
Ik heb het meteen toegepast, en volgens mij werkte het wel ok. Vrijdag 2x gesprayt, zaterdag 2x gesprayt, en ook gisteren 2x. 

Omdat ik de afgelopen dagen (vanaf vrijdag.....of eigenlijk vrijdag meteen al!) zo ontzettend moe was, heb ik de bijsluiter eens gelezen. Daarin stond dat het SOMS voor kan komen dat er vermoeidheid, uitputting als bijwerking optreedt! 

Heb vrijdag, zaterdag, zondag EN vandaag overdag MOETEN slapen, omdat ik niet wakker kon blijven.... 

Is het mogelijk dat ik daarom ineens compleet moe ben?? Ik schoof het af op mijn (al 2 maand durende) "burn-out". Maar schrok wat van de bijsluiter.

Ik gebruik het nu niet meer, en hoop morgen weer wat meer fut te hebben (als het hier aan ligt..)!




gr Scooter

----------


## Carla85

Hallo, 
ik heb een interessant artikel gelezen over burn-out, ik ben verpleegster en heb zelf een burn-outsyndroom gehad. Dus als het jullie interesseert, hier is de link 

https://www.medblog.be/nl/article/42...oor-burn-outs/ 

groeten 
Carla

----------


## Scoooter

Is idd over een burn-out........maar heeft niets met het onderwerp te maken volgens mij.




gr Scooot

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Scooot,

Voor hooikoorts heb ik van dr vogel pilletjes bij de DA (drogist) gehaald, deze zijn homeopatisch en enige middel tegen hooikoorts waar ik niet nog meer klachten en moeheid van krijg, misschien proberen waard?
Eventueel extra vitb12 innemen, kan ook helpen tegen vermoeidheid...
En ja in de bijsluiter staat "soms", maar de een is gevoeliger voor bepaalde bijwerkingen dan de ander  :Wink: 
Hopelijk voel je je snel weer wat fitter!
Sterkte!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------

